# id please



## newguy (Apr 30, 2004)

thinking of getting these r they caribas ?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

not Pygocentrus cariba - could be Serrasalmus spilopleura.

BTW-
:welcome:


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i would watch out those are 2 serrasalmus not sure what kind but id get a tank seperatoer if i were u


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

probably red throat (S. sanchezi ?) out of Peru.

g


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i was gonna say s. medinai, which i believe is a complex form of the spilo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are still realtivtly small but they do looklike spilo cf's


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

Serrasalmus, perhaps green tiger???? Serrasalmus Manueli is the sci I think. Definitelyl keep them seperate!!!!


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually, I dont even think green tigers are a captive species, Ive never seen one anyway.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

skool-of-death said:


> Serrasalmus, perhaps green tiger???? Serrasalmus Manueli is the sci I think. Definitelyl keep them seperate!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

skool-of-death said:


> Actually, I dont even think green tigers are a captive species, Ive never seen one anyway.


Green Tiger Piranha = Serrasalmus manueli

They are a captive species (in fact, there's one staring me down as we speak







), but still not very common.

I too think those are serra's, but still too small to id with 100% certainty - my guess would be either Rhoms or what used to be known as Spilo CF.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

the only thing that makes me think they aren't a serra is that their fins look full. I've never seen juvenile serras housed together that had that much of their fins remaining.
Can you get a closer/better pic?


----------

